# cost control



## medhat1973 (22 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من الاخوه من لديهم الخبره الكافيه ان يفيدنى بكتاب عربى او انجليزى عن الcost control فانا فعلا اعانى من شحة المصادر عن هذا الموضوع وكيفية عمل تقارير ومتابعته اثناء عملية التنفيذ باستخدام البرامج المختلفه وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## m_owies (23 يناير 2007)

*ماهو المشروع؟*

حتى تكون الاجابة محددة ومباشرة أتستطيع أن تخبرنى فى أى نوع من مشاريع الهندسة المدنية تعمل الأن؟مع نبذة ولو مختصرة عن المشروع


----------



## medhat1973 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
فى الحقيقه كنت اسال عن ال cost control بوجه عام فى المشاريع الانشائيه والبنيه التحتيه وليس عن مشروع معين وكيفية عمله من خلال برامج سوفت وير ومع ذلك انا اعمل فى برج(high rise building) وهو عباره عن 3 بدروم و38 دور فى دولة قطر ارجو الافاده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_owies (23 يناير 2007)

استطيع ان ارسل لك انشاءالله بعض الملفات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع وخاصة موضوع استخدام Earned Value Analysis كأداة لمراقبة كفاءة تنفيذ المشروع لجميع عناصر تكلفته (عمالة-مواد-معدات-مصروفات) كما يوجد ملخص لعرض تقديمى لدورة Cost COntrol in construction projects عقدت فى جمعية المهندسين بدبى حول هذا الموضوع . فقط أرسل لى عنوانك على النت.


----------



## medhat1973 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
متشكر جدا خى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك انا *****ى على مكتوب وهو medhat_ceg*************
وارجو من المشرفين ان كان غير متاح ان يظهر *****ى ان يعطوك هذا ال***** وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 يناير 2007)

اعتقد انه من الافضل رفع هذه الملفات على الملتقى .. وان لم تتمكن من الرفع ارسلها لي وانا اقوم برفعها .. ولكن بداية حاول ذلك لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## الزعيم2000 (25 يناير 2007)

*Cost Control Concern*

الرجاء من الأخوة المهندسين المهتمين وضع ما لديهم من خبرات أو معرفة فى هذا المجال وسأبدأ بنفسى إن شاء الله


----------



## medhat1973 (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر كل من اهتم بالموضوع وفعلا اتمنى ان نستفيد منه كثير فهو موضوع مهم جدا وخاصة فى مجال المشاريع الانشائيه والبنيه التحتيه وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوكم فى الله مدحت عبدالمحسن


----------



## esas (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم يا جماعة بلاش نراسل بعض عن طريق ال***** خليها عن طريق المنتدي حتي تعم الفائدة وعلي موضوعEarned Value Analysis موضوع مهم جدا ياريت حد يفيدنا عنه او لو عنده كتاب عنه


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## esas (30 يناير 2007)

ياجماعة محدش عمل حاجة لغاية دلوقتي لو سمحتوا الي عنده حاجة في الوضوع ده يرفعه


----------



## medhat1973 (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى فى الله مش لازم يا جماعه كتب تترفع الكتب قليله فى الموضوع ده وخاصة الكتب العربيه ولكن ارجو كل من عنده فكره ولو بسيطه يطرحها وستكون هى نواة النقاش وسنصل ان شاء الله الى نتيجه مرضيه وشكرا جزيلا لكل من اهتم او حاول ان يشارك بشىء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مارس 2007)

Iam Interested To Know More Data


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

نعم لعل رفعها في النتدى افضل لتعم الفائدة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Project_Manager (14 مارس 2007)

Okay, I start:
- for earned value analysis you should know few things:
- Your budget or plan, this comes from the original plan and the estimate
-Actuals: thats what you actually spend on the project during your progress
--will continue next time in shaa allah.


----------



## بو عبدالحليم (14 مارس 2007)

اسال عن ال cost control بوجه عام فى مشاريع الطرق والجسور
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almodhafar (14 مارس 2007)

يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموقع ببرنامج لحساب الكلف للمشاريع والتسجيل المجاني بالموع وتحميل نسخة مجانيةالموقع هو
http://www.uscost.com/


----------



## فخري صفدي (14 مارس 2007)

*برنامج متطور*

الى الاخ اوفيس 
اليك العنوان كما طلبت لارسال البرنامج عليه وهوafadifakhri*************
بالرغم ان هناك مكتي استشاري بفلسطين قد عمل برنامج خاص وضخم لمراقبه الاعار ساخاول ان ازودكم فيها


----------



## بو عبدالحليم (15 مارس 2007)

اشكرك يا اخى العزيز على سرعة استجابتكم

لك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## Tariqm (22 مارس 2007)

للأسف مطلوب كلمة سر 
لم أستطع تشغيل البرنامج بعد تحميله
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 مارس 2007)

الرجاء وضع اسم لمرجع او موقع حول الموضوع واشكركم كثيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2007)

اين المواضيع يا زملاء الموضوع مهم ويستحق المتابعة منكم


----------



## medhat1973 (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الاعزاء اسف جدا على الانقطاع هذه الفتره ولكنى كنت يئست فعلا للاسف واعوذ بالله من الياأس ولكنى وانا فى احد المنتديات دلنى صديق عن موقع رايته رائعا فى عرض الموضوع واحببت ان 
اضع الموقع بين ايديكم لتعم الفائده نفعنى الله واياكم بالعلم وعلمنا ما لم نكن نعلم
http://maxwideman.com/sitemap/cost.htm
ومن لديه اى اضافه لا يبخل بها فهى ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناته 
ولى رجاء اخير ان كان هناك من يعمل فى شركه كبيره وتتبع هذه الشركه التحكم فى التكلفه 
لو يقدر يزودنا بالطريقه المتبعه فى الموقع والمعلومات التى يتم تجميعها والنماذج ايضا
فكل الكتب والمواقع تشرح الموضوع ولكن ينقضنا التطبيق على الواقع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosini2000 (17 يونيو 2007)

السؤال الذي يحيرني هو ..

المهندس الذي يعمل ( cost controller ) ..ماذا يفعل ؟ و كيف يفعله ؟

برجاء الإجابة على سؤالي و لو أمكن تنظيم دورة عن هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم و لأن الكثير من الشركات في مصر و خارجها تطلب مهندسين لهذه الوظيفة


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (3 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى الاجابة على رد الاخ *hosini2000* 

و شغل مهندس ال COST CONTROL ايش بالضبط و المسؤوليات المطلوبة من المهندس و البرامج المطلوب الالمام بها حتى يقدر يستمر في هذا العمل 
و هل هذا المنصب جيد و له فائدة مستقبلية 

مشكورين


----------



## nofal (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

